# Indoor ranges where you can shoot broadheads.



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Any indoor ranges that allow you to shoot broadheads near the metro detroit area? I want to make sure that my fixed blades are properly tuned. I live in Dearborn so something close to here would be cool.


----------



## Fulldrw (Mar 15, 2006)

U of M Fan said:


> Any indoor ranges that allow you to shoot broadheads near the metro detroit area? I want to make sure that my fixed blades are properly tuned. I live in Dearborn so something close to here would be cool.


 
4Seasons in Ann Arbor might. Sorry I dont have their phone number.
If not, you can come up my place near Higgins Lake and shoot your heart out! I'll be going back up in 2 weeks, just got back yesterday...
Here is little link: http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=97085


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

I am sure if you brought your own BH target to Capitol Archery in Redford they would let ya. If you do not have one, send me a PM and I will bring mine to Tuesday night league tomorrow.


----------

